# Marco Island, Florida



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a quick pic of sunset this past weekend. Took the family to Marco Island. It's about 100 miles west of Miami on the west coast of Florida.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

That just makes me more excited for the next few weeks. I am coming down for a few days. Going to key west!!! Can't wait!!! I miss south FL so much....i dont know why i ever left.
jB


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Jason,

I love Key West. The wife and I try to go every once in a while. It is a great escape. Enjoy!

BTW, what's your signature about, American Choppers?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Jason,
> 
> I love Key West. The wife and I try to go every once in a while. It is a great escape. Enjoy!
> 
> BTW, what's your signature about, American Choppers?


DING DING DING DING!!!!
You are the first one to get it. It is indeed OCC!!! LOL
Great work!!!

"that looks rediculous! ......to be honest with you .....my father"
HAHAHA

jB


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The wife and I love that show.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful scenery! How nice it must be to live in Florida (although the hurricanes are scary enough here).


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice shot Art. I remember when I was in high school in Hialeah in the late 60's, they were just developing Marco. You could have bought property there dirt cheap. 

I know Sannibel lost a lot of its tree canopy with Charley last year. How did Marco fare?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Bert,

Marco seems to have done fine. Property values are through the roof now.

I'll be in Sanibel in a few weeks. Will see what happened there.


----------

